# Mtech part time after mca



## sudiphans (Feb 11, 2013)

hai friends;

can anybody guide me about the various college/university offering MTECH in CS/IT . I have completed MCA from SMU and want to pursue MTECH part time since I am employed.
 Please guide me through the admission procedure, fee etc.


Thanks in advance for you help


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 13, 2013)

I would advise you to refrain from any distance/part-time(read non-full time) degree courses such as M.Tech.

Why am I saying this is cause, in industry they don't tolerate/accept non full time courses. So if you are going for just the degree then it's OK, but if your final goal is to be treated as MTech professional then go for a full time course.


----------



## donnawhite (Feb 15, 2013)

sudiphans said:


> hai friends;
> 
> can anybody guide me about the various college/university offering MTECH in CS/IT . I have completed MCA from SMU and want to pursue MTECH part time since I am employed.
> Please guide me through the admission procedure, fee etc.
> ...



Mine advise to you should do MTECH as a part time because I'm also doing Job with part time MTECH from amity learning center...You can also join any institute along with your job...& avinandan012 says absolutely right because some companies don't accept full time courses...


----------



## sudiphans (Feb 16, 2013)

donnawhite said:


> Mine advise to you should do MTECH as a part time because I'm also doing Job with part time MTECH from amity learning center...You can also join any institute along with your job...& avinandan012 says absolutely right because some companies don't accept full time courses...



thanks. for valuable suggestion. actually i am targetting m tech because for higher level colleges or government posts require mtech and also part time. doesn t means that the individual is not learnt any thing.

also donawhite please tell me about amity . how to take admission etc . also fee .

thanks in advance


----------



## donnawhite (Feb 19, 2013)

sudiphans said:


> thanks. for valuable suggestion. actually i am targetting m tech because for higher level colleges or government posts require mtech and also part time. doesn t means that the individual is not learnt any thing.
> 
> also donawhite please tell me about amity . how to take admission etc . also fee .
> 
> thanks in advance



Firstly tell me mine friend where you from??


----------



## sudiphans (Feb 20, 2013)

currently i am in hyderabad


----------

